# what if? sub-forum



## bobichu (Mar 20, 2014)

hey what happened to the "what if?" section of the discussion forum?


----------



## Joey Jo-Jo Junior (Mar 20, 2014)

Null removed the What If forum. Good riddance.


----------



## applecat (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful things are not meant to last. The flower withers, the summer fades, the layer cake is eaten. Such is the way of things.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 20, 2014)

THEY TOOK OUR FEEEERUM!


----------



## OtterParty (Mar 20, 2014)

It was cancer. Praise Null for burning it out.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 21, 2014)

It's dead. It's corpse is now buried under a pile of pennies.


----------



## ALongIslandIcedTea (Mar 21, 2014)

But what if it wasn't?


----------



## exball (Mar 21, 2014)

Too bad we can't add to Mauv's beautiful and wonderful thread.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 21, 2014)

I hope Mauv's amazing thread will be back. :3


----------



## Null (Mar 21, 2014)

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/what-if-the-third-worst-thread-why-is-my-name-pink-discuss.2201/


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 21, 2014)

About time.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## applecat (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Mondo Zappa (Mar 21, 2014)

Now cracks a noble heart; Goodnight, sweet prince;
And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.



Spoiler


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 21, 2014)

It had stupid topics with stupider replies ("He'd shit himself and do nothing.")

Good riddance.


----------



## Pikonic (Mar 22, 2014)

RIP What if?....again


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 22, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> RIP What if?....again


It shat itself and did nothing. 

2011-2014


----------



## NegaCWC (Mar 22, 2014)

Mondo Zappa said:


> Now cracks a noble heart; Goodnight, sweet prince;
> And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not willing to believe that What If is really gone!



Spoiler











Just kidding it sucked


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## sonichusbane (Mar 22, 2014)

That was my favorite part to read.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Mar 22, 2014)

Null sent it to hell, except for one thread which remains in spergatory. In the end it was more intentional shitposting than regular shitposting, which is quite a feat for what if. It was bad and we should feel bad for what we've done.
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/what-if-the-third-worst-thread-why-is-my-name-pink-discuss.2201/


----------



## CatParty (Mar 22, 2014)

sonichusbane said:


> That was my favorite part to read.




I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 22, 2014)

I miss WhatIf? too. I posted there sometimes. Now those posts are gone.


----------



## whitepaws (Mar 23, 2014)

Ah, too bad. I liked that forum.
Oh well.


----------

